# PVGRC Meeting this weekend



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Are any GRFers going to the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club meeting this Saturday in Springfield? I just submitted my new membership paperwork last month, so I'll be there.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What time, and where in Springfield?


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

On January 8th, 2011, the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club will hold a membership meeting in Springfield, VA. The meeting will be held at the Felix and Oscar pet food store located at 6671A Backlick Rd, Springfield, VA 22150 (directions below). The meeting will begin at 1:00 pm.

This membership meeting includes our annual elections for officers and board members. The election slate is as follows:

Debbie Barrows, President
Marie Huffman, Vice President
Pam Stirling, Secretary
Clayton Kilrain, Treasurer
Morgan Francis, Board Member

After the meeting, we will adjourn next door for a tour of The Regional Veterinary Referral Center, courtesy of Clayton and Sharon Kilrain and Morgan Francis.

_Directions to Felix and Oscar:_

_From I-270, I-66, and points northwest or west:_
- Take I-495 west/south ("Northern Virginia", "Tysons Corner") to exit 169B toward VA-644, Old Keene Mill Rd.
- Keep right to exit onto Old Keene Mill Rd
- Turn right onto Brandon Ave
- Turn left onto Bland St
- Turn left onto Amherst Ave
- In about 1/4 mile, Felix and Oscar will be on the left, near the Outback Steakhouse

_From I-95 in Maryland and points northeast or east:_
- Take I-95/I-495 south to exit 169B toward VA-644, Old Keene Mill Rd.
- Keep right to exit onto Old Keene Mill Rd
- Turn right onto Brandon Ave
- Turn left onto Bland St
- Turn left onto Amherst Ave
- In about 1/4 mile, Felix and Oscar will be on the left, near the Outback Steakhouse

See you there!


----------

